#kubuntu-se 2010-11-15
<x_link> God morgon
<Flygisoft> Morgon
<x_link> Tjena, lite sliten man är såhär en måndag morgon =)
<Flygisoft> MJo
<x_link> Är du på jobbet?
<Flygisoft> Jo är ju det
<Flygisoft> Trött är man då
<x_link> Hehe
<K350> Någon som vet om man kan ändra länkfärgen i Evolution?
<Flygisoft> K350: Testa i #ubuntu-se annars
<K350> Får nog gör adet. Det är ju gnome det här....
<K350> Däremot en annan sak. Jag har inte Evolution i panelen. Hur gör jag för att lägga dit den - med rätt ikon ?
<K350> Jag har kubuntu lucid
#kubuntu-se 2010-11-16
<x_link> God morgon
<x_link> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdAJrQ2kHv4
<x_link> FÃ¥gelturken hehe )=
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#kubuntu-se 2010-11-17
<x_link> God morgon
<Flygisoft> x_link: Morgon
<x_link> Flygisoft: Vad jag är dööööd
<Flygisoft> Fy fän
<x_link> Hoppas jag kan ta lunch snart.
<Flygisoft> Inte gjort det än?
<x_link> Nix, har så enormt mycket att göra så det är inte klokt.
<x_link> Sålt produkter för 350k idag
<x_link> Utöver det är det en massa telefonsamtal + mail.
<x_link> + chatten, vi har som Tele2, att man kan chatta med vår kundtjänst.
<Flygisoft> Mjo, det är nice
<Flygisoft> Men ska dra hem nu, vi hörs
<x_link> Flygisoft: Wb = )
<Flygisoft> Tackar :)
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Fyfan vad gött, ska stänga ner här snart. Så skönt
<x_link> Min kvällsmat får bli min lunch =)
<x_link> Flygisoft: Finaly! =)
<Flygisoft> x_link: Haha segt :P
<peetra> vänta nu... :P E det bara jag å botar här nu?
<x_link> peetra: Nej
<x_link> Är inte bara botar här =)
<Flygisoft> Meeen
<Flygisoft> Vart tog Philip5 vägen
<Flygisoft> Det är fan inte långt ifrån bara botar här
<peetra> SÃ¥ blir det ibland. :P
<peetra> Hittade philip5 på ubuntu-se
<peetra> natti
<Flygisoft> Natt
#kubuntu-se 2010-11-19
<Flygisoft> x_link: morron
<Flygisoft> Trött man är idag då
<x_link> God morgon
<x_link> Hehe ja, fast jag är lite glad då det är fredag =)
<x_link> Det snöar här för första gången iår nu med =/
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Vi har massa snö redan
<Flygisoft> är ju typ -10 här
<x_link> Oj så kallt är det inte här.
<Flygisoft> x_link: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/116456-3d_vision_surround-paket-3st_benq_xl2410t-2st_kfa2_gtx_460-1st_nvidia_3d_vision
<Flygisoft> Där har du
<x_link> Hehe jäklar
<x_link> Köper du det till mig? =)
<Flygisoft> Jao lätt :D
<x_link> Baaah så mycket att göra, tappat bort mig helt.
<x_link> http://www10.speedyshare.com/files/25274265/download/RAGEROVER.jpg
<x_link> Flygisoft: Vad tycker du om den då?
<x_link> Philip5: Inte sugen på att uppgradera din Hero snart?
<Flygisoft> Söt bil
#kubuntu-se 2010-11-20
<x_link> Tror ni att Sotte har problem med sitt nät? =)
#kubuntu-se 2011-11-20
<x_link> Flygisoft: Där? är TTi nere eller? Varit det ett par dagar nu =(
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-11
<Philip5> maxjezy: inte visste jag att du var en sådan ornitolog
<Philip5> maxjezy: snart filmar du väl sånt här och lägger upp som dammgrus... ;)  http://vimeo.com/58291553
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-12
<Flygisoft> Philip5: FÃ¥tt min android tv nu :)
<Philip5> woohooo!
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du hunnit sätta upp den?
<Flygisoft> Jajemen, suttit och konfigurerat den lite, laddat in lite addons för XBMC etc
<Philip5> är du nöjd så här långt?
<Philip5> inget som saknas?
<Flygisoft> Jo det är jag
<Flygisoft> Ne inte direkt, väntar bara på kontrollern jag beställde till också nu
<Flygisoft> Hittade dock en bugg, om jag försöker lägga till en smb share över nätverket så krashar XBMC
<Flygisoft> Dock om jag skriver in smb sökväg manuellt så fungerar det, så är väl något med sökningen där
<Flygisoft> Testade streama över internet med HD-material, fungerade fint, samt över nätverket
<Flygisoft> Ska se om jag får in hockeyn ikväll på den också
<Philip5> vad är det för hockey ikvälll?
<Philip5> c-more eller?
<Philip5> dryg bugg som de borde fixa snabbt
<Flygisoft> Mjo är väl det
<Flygisoft> Jo det tycker jag, var jävla segt när jag skulle sätta upp mitt bibliotek med film/serier, men skrev ju bara in det manuellt, behöver ju bara göra det en gång så
<Philip5> men ändå
<Philip5> vilket lag håller du på i hockeyn då?
<Philip5> jag håller ju på färjestad som har haft en ovanligt tung start på säsongen
<Philip5> ligger skamligt lågt i tabellen
<Flygisoft> Modo
<Philip5> de har ju gått ovanligt bra i år så här långt ;)
<Philip5> måste vara för att det gått ovanligt dåligt för båda fbk och hv71 ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men du kanske bara håller på modo för att du är bästis med foppa ;)
<Flygisoft> Jojo helt klart
<Philip5> och du får inte vara med honom i stallet om du inte också håller på modo ;)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är kvällens match spännande? 0-0 mot örebro efter första perioden... :O
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså du
<Philip5> Flygisoft: oj oj oj, 1-1
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-13
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fick modo vinst igår på din sprillans nya mediaenhet?!
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jajemen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vilken tur... vet de vem de ska tacka???
<Flygisoft> Nej, låt höra :P
<Philip5> det är ju dig de ska tacka för att du investerat i en vinstmaskin
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<itmannen> Philip5< Någon ppa för 13.10?
<Philip5> jo men den innehåller bara ett paket  :)
<itmannen> Ok
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-14
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska du slå på nya vinstmaskinen ikväll och ge modo en ny seger?
<Philip5> du vet att de förlorar om du inte gör det?!
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Man blir väl tvungen nu :P
<Philip5> ja annars står det massa arga modofans utanför din dörr vid förlust
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Satt och lekta lite med ett addon igår, man kan göra egna "kanaler" med EPG etc
<Flygisoft> Som man kan basera utifrån det material man har lagrat
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Ganska nice faktiskt
<Philip5> vad kostade härligheten?
<Flygisoft> Från ebay gick den för 99 pund, men beställer man från amazon går den för 99$ just nu
<Philip5> ingenting ju
<Philip5> men köpte du en sticka då eller?
<Flygisoft> Nopp, det är en liten enhet, typ samma storlek som apple tv skulle jag tro
<Philip5> vad heter den?
<Flygisoft> G-box Midnight MX2
<Flygisoft> Matricom tror jag dom heter som gjort den
<Philip5> den är väl närproducerad och svensktillverkad... ;)
<Flygisoft> Hahaha
<Flygisoft> Nja
<Flygisoft> Enheten är från kina tror jag, firmware etc av bolaget i USA
<Philip5> du har en likadan gpu som jag har i min platta
<Flygisoft> :)
<Philip5> men det finns ju bättre förstås
<Philip5> rockchip brukar ju ha snabbare cpu men långsammare gpu än motsvarande från all-winners t ex
<Flygisoft> Gör det säkert, finns ju stickor med quad core, men är ju det med bra firmware för hårdvaru dekodning är ju ett problem hos en del
<Philip5> den har ju en del portar också
<Flygisoft> Jorå, bara trycka in tagentbord mus etc
<Flygisoft> eller extern hårddisk om man känner för det
<Philip5> jo man märker att bland vissa billiga kinagrejer så är just mjukvaran större problem än hårdvaruspec
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> jag funderar på att se om jag kan sätta mig in i hur man kan porta cyanogenmod till min pipo
<Flygisoft> Därför jag valde den där, känns som den har bäst mjukvara för just mediacenter just nu iaf
<Philip5> källkod till kärnan finns att ladda hem från pipo
<Philip5> resten borde vara mer att sätta ihop
<Flygisoft> Ah ;D
<Maxjezy> Hej' skriver från min nya surfplatta nu grabbz
<Flygisoft> Philip5:  Funderar på att dra in CyanogenMod på min platta med
<Philip5> finns det?
<Flygisoft> Har för mig jag har sett det tidigare iaf
<Maxjezy> Skriver ni från plattor med?
<Flygisoft> Nej, sitter på min kubuntu laptop :P
<Maxjezy> Ok
<Philip5> heja kubuntu!
<Maxjezy> Fett svårt med platta
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du uppgraderat till 13.10?
<Flygisoft> Maxjezy: Så länge du inte kör ipad så kan du väl installera ett bättre tagentbord, swiftkey är ett tips
<Maxjezy> Acer iconia
<Flygisoft> Android antar jag?
<Maxjezy> Mm
<Flygisoft> Testa swiftkey då
<Maxjezy> Ska testa det
<Flygisoft> Du kan växla layout på det, passar tummarna bättre när man håller i den
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hmm jag tror inte det
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kör 13.04 
<Maxjezy>   hehe ska vi se
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ligger du efter?! ;)
<Maxjezy> Skriver med tummar nu
<Maxjezy> Mycket smidigt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha ja tydligen :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: skärpning!
<Flygisoft> Jaa :/
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du ska inte "ner med servern" nästa vecka då och passa på och gå på fotomässan?
<Flygisoft> Servern jag beställde nu valde jag att skicka direkt till hallen, den lär ju komma nästa vecka :P
<Flygisoft> Var ju dumt kanske :P
<Philip5> när du kunde ha passat på
<Philip5> Flygisoft: drar ner koden till cyanogen nu... får se hur svårt det är
<Philip5> drar ner 10.2
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<Flygisoft> Beställde en server nu med Intel Xeon E3-1270V2 32Gb ram och så SSD i raid ska det bli :)
<Flygisoft> Lär smida på bra hoppasj ag
<Philip5> kan man hoppas
<Philip5> Flygisoft: gaaah! laddar visst hela cyaonogen repon som nu är uppe i 5,6 GB :O
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> wb Maxjezy
<Maxjezy> Tänk philipfem
<Maxjezy> Tack
<Maxjezy> Haha
<Philip5> Maxjezy: känner att du undvikit fågeldiskusionen
<Maxjezy> Har det varit en sån? 
<Maxjezy> Om min video? 
<Maxjezy> Gilla ni den? 
<Philip5> umm
<Maxjezy> =) 
<Maxjezy> Funderar på att koppla  ihop  datorn  igen 
<Maxjezy> Svårt  att  skriva  vettigt  på padda 
<Philip5> övning ger färdighet
<Maxjezy> Jo 
<Maxjezy> Nu är min samyang i Uppsala 
<Maxjezy> Hos nya ägare 
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> så du har dragit in storkovan på att sälja av lite grejs till feta klipp?
<Maxjezy> Gränby 
<Maxjezy> Mm
<Maxjezy> Köpte 2 surfplattor och lite annat för pengarna 
<Philip5> jasså i det gettot
<Philip5> vad blev det för surfplattor?
<Maxjezy> Acer iconia 
<Maxjezy> 1.2ghz dualcore
<Maxjezy> 1024*600
<Philip5> nöjd?
<Maxjezy> Jo.  Priset va bra för vad man får
<Maxjezy> 1500 för båda totalt 
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> men den är bara på 7'' eller?
<Maxjezy> Jo
<Maxjezy> Räcker för mig
<Philip5> jo du har ju lite låga krav ;)
<Maxjezy>  10 tum är stor novo nordisk norrtåg jag testar nya bröst tatueringar
<Maxjezy> Knacka lätt och prata högt och tydligt
<Maxjezy> Jag testar google voice
<Philip5> så du har någon att prata med om dagarna
<Maxjezy> Föreskriva bänkskiva skiva skiva skriva jaa
<Maxjezy> Funkar inte så bra 
<Philip5> du får artikulera bättre
<Philip5> kanske bara svårt med norrländska
<Flygisoft> hahah xD
<Maxjezy> Mm
<Maxjezy> Norrländsk finska brytning  gillar de inte
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> du får låta mer som en 08a
<Maxjezy> Hmm
<Philip5> Flygisoft: blir du sugen på att köpa en volvolastbil när din gamla idol gör gamla stunts? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7FIvfx5J10
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha mysig reklam
<Philip5> Flygisoft: lite så du glider fram kanske?
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-15
<Philip5> Flygisoft: funkar din vinstmaskin även på fotboll? tänkte om du kör med den ikväll så kanske vi vinner utan problem??
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Kanske man måste testa :P
<Flygisoft> Funkade ju bra igår
<Philip5> annars är det ditt fel om "vi" förlorar
<Flygisoft> Hahaha :D
<Flygisoft> Går ju att göra virtuella tv kanaler med
<Flygisoft> Ganska nice, baseras på media man har
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ska du leta efter en bättre och köpa den istället sen då eller? :P
<Philip5> jag vet inte. det vore kul men den ligger på samma lista som en NAS... bra att ha men inte så högt prioriterad
<Flygisoft> Mjo :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jasså kommunen ska gå in med massor av miljoner för att stödja modo-hockey.... trodde de hellre la pengar på äldreboenden...
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jasså kommunen ska gå in med massor av miljoner för att stödja modo-hockey.... trodde de hellre la pengar på äldreboenden...
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du igång vinstmaskinen???
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Jo, men ser dock inte på fotbollen
<Philip5> är det bra eller dåligt för matchen??
<Flygisoft> Mycket oklart :P
<Philip5> det är ju ditt fel om vi skulle förlora
<Flygisoft> :(
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> jäklar vad comhem är instabilt ikväll då. internet går upp och ner lite hit och dit
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Kör ju via 4G nu efter jag flyttade
<Flygisoft> Funkar bättra än mitt ADSL jag hade tidigare
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du stängt av vinstmaskinen??
<Flygisoft> Nopp, sitter och konfigurerar :P
<Philip5> portugal gjorde just mål :(
<Flygisoft> Fy fan
<Flygisoft> Slut snart väl
<Philip5> 7 min kvar
<Philip5> och lite tillägg
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Börjar fundera om min remote har försvunnit med posten
<Flygisoft> Inte fått den än
<Philip5> tänk om de blåst dig på den
<Philip5> ukraina leder över frankrike hemma... tänk om inte frankrike går till vm :O
<Philip5> 1 min kvar
<Philip5> slut
<Philip5> 1-0 portugal
<Philip5> inte bra men inte dåligt
<Flygisoft> Mjo
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-16
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ingen mer info om YN master triggern?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nä inte mer än att det är sagt sedan tidigare att den ska börja säljas i mitten av december
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har inte du en nikon d5100 eller d5200? såg att de fått firmware updates. har du uppdaterat sedan flera dagar tillbaka ?!
<Philip5> optimerar energiförbrukningen bättre så batterierna ska hålla längre
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-17
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du blåst bort?!
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7FIvfx5J10
<Philip5> jo den där kan man ju inte ha missat
<Philip5> maxjezy: plus att jag postade just den länken har i kanalen för 3 dagar sedan ;P
<maxjezy> aha :)
<maxjezy> ja visst var den fet :)
<Philip5> har du nästan blåst bort nu idagarna?
<maxjezy> jo, koppla ur datorn 
<Philip5> fegis
<maxjezy> men nu är jag tillbaka 
<Philip5> vilken tur
<maxjezy> 5 dagar kvar på min windows 90 dagars
<Philip5> vad händer sedan?
<maxjezy> vet inte vad jag ska ta mig till nu, har tappat bort skivan och dvd:erna är slut
<maxjezy> jag vet inte riktigt, kanske startar om varannan timme eller något
<maxjezy> lär ju gå att använda men begränsat
<Philip5> kanske tvärstannar vid boot
<Philip5> inget internet
<maxjezy> hittar inga usb stickor, tror de försvunnit för jag har letat som en tok
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-10
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej på dug
<Flygisoft> dig
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Mina stativ var ju in helt byggda för vikten av dessa softboxar känner jag, ser ju nästan ut som dom kommer gå av
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-11
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du som ska köpa ljusmätare känner väl att du bara måste ha det senaste och satsar då på den här nya: http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/sekonic-spectromaster-c-700-r-mater.htm
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja jag såg den där, inga dåliga grejer :P
<Flygisoft> Såg att min ljusmätare har tagit sig till sverige nu, så får väl den om någon dag
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fast jag gillar inte touchscreen på ljusmätare
<Philip5> tycker det är fumligare att scrolla så än med ett hjul som det är på traditionella
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Men säkert nice om man vill se det mesta infon från ljuset
<Philip5> en traditionell kan man hantera med en hand. med touch screen behöver man två händer
<Philip5> jo det är ju en fördel men det kan man ju ha med en bra display
<Flygisoft> Haha jo
<Flygisoft> Vad har du för stativ till dina studioblixtar?
<Philip5> från ebay med breda ben
<Flygisoft> Insåg ju att mina inte riktigt var starka nog för softboxarna jag hade beställt
<Philip5> vet inte om det är exakt de här men snarlika http://www.ebay.com/itm/photography-Lightstand-280cm-93-MK2-8-Air-Cushion-heavy-duty-light-stand-/121171047892?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c365b75d4
<Flygisoft> Ah okej nice
<Flygisoft> Synd det var lite dyr frakt på dom där men :P
<Philip5> jag bara tog första bästa som liknade. du kan hitta sådana närmare
<Flygisoft> 3kg max belastning duger bra?
<Philip5> får nog gärna ta mer
<Philip5> men jag skulle tro att en stor softbox och en blixt väger runt 3 kg
<Flygisoft> Vägde softboxen med bäste och min blixt, 2.8Kg
<Philip5> det är iaf ingen nackdel att köpa luftdämpade
<Flygisoft> Vad duger det till egentligen?
<Philip5> att om du vrider upp skruvarna och råkar tappa den så far de inte rakt ner utan dämpar fallet
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Mina stativ såg ju ut som dom skulle gå av haha :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Lite synd men
<Philip5> jag har två mindre också som är lite tunna men funkar bra med speedlights
<Philip5> de är inte så breda med fötterna heller
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> att kunna höja dem rätt högt är också bra
<Philip5> mina små tror jag max blir 1,80
<Philip5> m
<Philip5> de stora blir nog 2,60 m
<Philip5> har 3 st stora och 2 mindre
<Philip5> nu ska jag åka och hämta ut ett paket med mörkrumskemi
<Philip5> bbl
<Flygisoft> Jaså nice
<Philip5> så
<Flygisoft> Så det blev en beställning då
<Philip5> jo på mörkrumsgrejer för att kunna göra papperskopior
<Philip5> kommer mer imorgon
<Philip5> fick dela upp order på två ställen. imorgon kommer papper och lite mer kemi
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad fick du ge för dina stora stativ?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: minns faktiskt inte men tror det var 300-500 kr /st
<maxjezy> ska ni köpa spice?
<maxjezy> :P
<Philip5> typ
<maxjezy> härligt :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-12
<maxjezy> varför är alltid drivrutiner så sega att dra ner
<maxjezy> 5.9 MB tar 2 minuter
<maxjezy> jag ska installera windows 7 original och tydligen funkar inte mina nätverksdrivisar som följer med windows så jag får ladda ner från realtek nu innan jag installerar
<maxjezy> ska säga upp mig på jobbet och satsa på 3D nu
<maxjezy> tycker ni det är dumt?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: beställde du något stativ?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne blev inget igår, ikväll kanske
<Flygisoft> Hittade inget som verkade bra, förutom ett men det var "bara" 220cm
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251634627797?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<Flygisoft> Dock är ju benens bredd bara 71cm där så kanske inte är så bra
<Philip5> nä de såg smalt ut mellan benen :O
<Flygisoft> Tror de jag har nu är på 70cm också
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231374542039?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<Flygisoft> Alternativ möjligen
<Flygisoft> Dock står inget mått på benen där
<Philip5> den här ser väldigt lik ut min http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PIXAPRO-260cm-8-6ft-HeavyDuty-Air-Cushioned-Studio-Light-Stand-with-1-4-3-8-/181316437078
<Philip5> vet faktiskt inte vad jag har för bredd på mina ben
<Flygisoft> Orkar du mäta? :D
<Philip5> den här är redig på höjden och benen http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PIXAPRO-HeavyDuty-Studio-Light-Stand-300cm10ft-Air-Cushioned-Master-Stacking-/191311858214
<Philip5> käkar lite nu och kan mäta sedan
<Flygisoft> Enda som är synd är väl frakten, blir ju typ samma som att beställa från kaffebrus, det kostar 599kr för deras 2.8m
<Flygisoft> Men nu kan ju dom där PIXAPRO vara bättre
<Philip5> jag köpte 2 st på samma gång och då blev det billigare än kaffebrus
<Flygisoft> Mjo kanske är så
<Philip5> tror inte heller kaffebrus hade sådana där rejäla då som inte var väldigt dyra
<Flygisoft> Testade lägga två, blev 2x18 i frakt ändå
<Philip5> drygt
<Flygisoft> 1 425kr för 2st, de på 3m
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231374542039?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<Flygisoft> Alternativt dom där men
<Flygisoft> Dock går inte ändra/flytta på spigoten
<Flygisoft> http://kaffebrus.com/28-meter-luftdampat-2607.html
<Flygisoft> Dom är ju ganska lik
<Philip5> inte ofta jag flyttar på spigoten men den där det går ser rejälare ut
<Flygisoft> Är ju frakten som förstör för mig, hittat en hel del men då kan ju frakten ligga på upp mot 600kr ibland :/
<Philip5> såg nu att den jag har som är udda av de 3 men lik de andra är en pixapro och är 90 cm mellan fötternas ytterkanter
<Philip5> 2,60 hög
<Flygisoft> 90cm är ju bra mycket bättre än 70
<Philip5> de andra 2 är snarlika men ha en sektion mer och kan sänkas ca 20 cm lägre
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> dvs pixapron har 2 st sektinsskruvar och mina 2 andra har 3 st sektionsskruvar
<Philip5> tror alla är 2,8 på höjden men de två andra kan sänkas lite lägre
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Philip5> skulle egentligen vilja ha en eller två riktigt låga stativ som man kan fästa grejer på direkt på markhöjd
<Flygisoft> Du får väl köpa :)
<Philip5> jo men det är så mycket man vill ha :D
<Flygisoft> Haha jo är ju så
<Flygisoft> Fick ju min ljusmätare idag, insåg en lite kass grej med YN blixtarna tillsammans med triggern då
<Flygisoft> Fick ju bara ut ca f2 vad jag än ställde in blixtarna på, trodde ljusmätaren var trasig
<Flygisoft> Men tydligen så skickar ju blixtarna ut en pre-flash även när triggern är satt på manuellt, så man måste ställa in blixtarna i manuellt för att slippa pre-flash
<Flygisoft> Går inte med TTL och manuellt på triggern
<Philip5> nä det är väl ingen idé att köra ttl och mäta med ljusmätare eftersom ttl kommer variera något varje gång
<Flygisoft> Är inte det
<Flygisoft> Då jag kan ställa in manuellt via triggern så funkar ju det
<Flygisoft> Men blixtarna skickar ut pre-flash ändå
<Flygisoft> Så då tar ju ljusmätaren upp det och mäter efter det
<Philip5> men det blir ingen pre-flash när de är i manuellt läge?
<Philip5> bara ttl?
<Flygisoft> Yepp
<Flygisoft> Vilket sög
<Flygisoft> Så då måste man ju ändra direkt via blixtarna ändå
<Philip5> yepp som i bara när du kör ttl?
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Så deras triggersystem är inte riktigt byggt efter att använda en ljusmätare
<Flygisoft> Iaf inte med YN blixtarna iaf
<Philip5> jag har inte märkt av någon preflash i manuellt läge
<Flygisoft> Ne när du kör blixtarna i manuellt är det inget
<Philip5> man då har jag inte provat att köra dem med yn-triggern
<Flygisoft> Alltså, du kör ju blixtarna i TTL, triggern manuellt
<Philip5> ok, nä då hänger jag med. kör aldrig något ttl när jag använder ljusmätare
<Flygisoft> Alltså det är ju inte TTL egentligen, bara blixtarna som är ställda på TTL så triggern kan ändra inställningarna
<Flygisoft> Annars kan man inte ändra inställningarna från triggern
<Flygisoft> Hänger du med?
<Philip5> hänger med
<Philip5> men har nog inte testat så med ljusmätare
<Flygisoft> Så man har ju full kontroll i manuellt och inget varierar, det enda är den där pre-flashen som förstör då dom kör någon emulerad hack version för att styra blixtarna
<Flygisoft> Testa med en TTL blixt får du se någon gång :)
<Philip5> får testa vid tillfälle
<Flygisoft> "I can confirm that there is definitely a preflash when triggering in manual mode using the YN-622N-TX. When using the TX to control manual output on the flash, the TX group A is placed in manual, and the flash stays in TTL. You can then very reliably control the flash from 1/1 to 1/128 in 1/3 power increments. The problem is, you get a preflash every time and this reeks havoc if you're 
<Flygisoft> trying to use a meter."
<Flygisoft> Läser runt lite nu och det verkar bara vara PocketWizard som lyckats få bort den där pre-flashen
<Flygisoft> Aja skit samma, blixtarna är ju iaf inte inne på softboxen med dom här två, blir bra drygt annars
<Flygisoft> i, inte på :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fått något paket idag då?
<maxjezy> mitt filterpaket har inte dykt upp ännu
<maxjezy> 10 dagar sedan jag betalade
<Flygisoft> :(
<Flygisoft> Verkar som posten tappade bort mitt filter jag beställde nu senast, så ska få en återbetalning på det
<maxjezy> jag ska inte ge dåligt omdömme för jag misstänker posten
<maxjezy> han skrev att han skickat och har bra omdömme
<maxjezy> köpte CSGO på steam nu
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<maxjezy> tror det kommer funka bättre och spela nu med windows 7 istället för 8.
<Flygisoft> :P
<maxjezy> något jag fått för mig
<Flygisoft> Körde du någon hack version av win 8 eller?
<maxjezy> sån där 90 dagars
<maxjezy> laglig som tusan
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Tänkte om du hade dåligt med uppdateringar till den, vet att Win 8.1 hade lite problem när det släpptes med vissa spel
<maxjezy> gillar inte att pirata mjukvara
<maxjezy> det kan vara så
<maxjezy> nu har jag en riktigt stabil windows 7
<Flygisoft> Du har inget problem med din hårdvara då?
<maxjezy> nej, nu är allt felfritt
<Flygisoft> Hade ett moderkort som gjorde mycket konstiga grejer i spel förut
<maxjezy> får jag hoppas
<maxjezy> om CSGO funkar och flyter då är jag övertygad
<Flygisoft> :)
<maxjezy> annars lämnar jag in datorn på service
<maxjezy> för den måste vara funktionell när GTA5 kommer i vår
<Flygisoft> Kanske blir att man köper det med
<Flygisoft> Spela online
<maxjezy> ska köpa 60" tv tänkte jag
<maxjezy> och spela på
<maxjezy> eller projektor
<maxjezy> jo, det är riktigt bra online
<maxjezy> speciellt med trådlös kontroll
<Flygisoft> Har GTA 5 på xbox redan men trevligt att spela via datorn
<maxjezy> jo, det kommer ju bli as-snyggt vad jag hört
<maxjezy> xboxen är ju ganska outdated
<Flygisoft> Skulle nog behöva nytt grafikkort med, haft detta i säkert 4-5 år
<maxjezy> jag ska beställa ett nytt
<Flygisoft> Otroligt att spel flyter så bra som det gör med det
<maxjezy> har läst att mitt inte är speciellt bra
<Flygisoft> :P
<maxjezy> lirade mycket när jag precis fick datorn, då funkade alla spel. körde windows 7 då.
<maxjezy> men efter att jag installerade linux så började datorn gå sönder
<Flygisoft> lol
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> tror det var psu som fick sig en smäll kanske när jag öppna datorn någon gång när jag linuxhacka
<maxjezy> och den klarade inte av att ge rätt ström
<maxjezy> efter jag bytte den så funkar ju datorn som smöör
<maxjezy> vet ni av någon grej som gör så man kan ha trådlös usb
<maxjezy> en mottagare på datorn och en hubb typ
<maxjezy> vill ha lite fler instrument till datorn men jag vill inte ha en massa sladdar in i datorn, hade varit smidigt med trådlöst
<Flygisoft> Blåtand grej kanske?
<Flygisoft> om det finns
<Flygisoft> Dock behöver ju en USB-hubb ström så failar ju lite ändå
<maxjezy> jo, kanske skulle köpa en trådad iaf
<maxjezy> Ah, nu funkar det att spela
<maxjezy> CSGO fungerar, men något med handkontrollen som inte är optimerat
<maxjezy> tangent+mus fungerar ju dock
<maxjezy> köpte LEGO MINIFIGURES Online på steam nu
<maxjezy> det ska vara optimerat för kontroll
<Flygisoft> Gauntlet
<Flygisoft> ska tydligen funka med kontroll med
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo nu har jag fått båda mina paket
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu finns det inga ursäkter längre från att inte masa mig till mörkrummet... måste bara skaffa en förvaringsbox för prylarna att ha där
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nice :)
<Flygisoft> Känns som det kommer sluta med att jag köper från kaffebrus, hittar ju inget annat liknande för lägre pris på ebay
<Philip5> gör så
<Philip5> kanske blir lika bra
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-13
<Philip5> sitter ni här och trycker?!
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jajemen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251657133312?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<Flygisoft> Dom där kanske är något
<Flygisoft> fanns även i pack med 2 eller separata
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ja kanske. ser dock lite tunnare ut än vissa andra sådan
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Riktig gissningslek det här :D
<Philip5> ja man vet först när man hunnit testa dem lite
<Flygisoft> Ja det är ju så
<Flygisoft> The stability of the stand is so nice,so please don't worry about it. I think you will love it.
<Flygisoft> Fick det när jag mailade en säljare med ben på 71cm bredd :P
<Flygisoft> Är ju samma bredd som mina nuvarande och dom är ju inte direkt stabila
<Philip5> fast hur mäter de benen egentligen? är det längden på själva benet eller är det avståndet mellan benens ytterpunkter när de står utfällda?
<Philip5> tänkte mina stativ har 61 cm långa ben men när de sedan står utfällda så är det 90 cm mellan yttersta delen där benen står på
<Flygisoft> Tror det är ben till ben
<Flygisoft> "Fotprint" eller vad dom skrev
<Flygisoft> footprint*
<Philip5> borde ju vara det
<Philip5> undrar vad mina små tunna stativ har i footprint
<Philip5> 65 cm har de
<Philip5> det funkar ok till speedlights och vanliga paraplyer
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Ja mina nuvarande fungerar ju bra till det också, men med en större softbox vill dom åka iväg, går ju lösa med sandsäckar men
<Philip5> jo
<Flygisoft> Är ju så tunna så dom går ju säkert av om jag skulle höja dom till 2m som är max
<Philip5> när ska du skaffa ett boomstativ då?
<Flygisoft> Haha jadu, sen någon gång
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> 2 m är inte så mycket om man vill ha belysningen från ovan
<Flygisoft> Ne
<Flygisoft> Tror mitt tak här är bara strax över 2,2m så kan inte höja allt så mycket här men
<Flygisoft> Det som är lite synd med min boomarm jag köpte är att den går inte att låsa riktigt, så den glider lätt
<Philip5> trist
<Philip5> boomen jag har för att hålla i reflexskärm har också rätt knäppt fäste
<Flygisoft> Har också en arm för reflexskärm, helt mongo fäste på den
<Flygisoft> Först och främst så passade ju inget hål riktigt till stativet så sitter ju relativt löst
<Philip5> drygt
<Flygisoft> Vi kanske har samma haha
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141006114590?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥n har jag
<Flygisoft> Kan vara lite dryg att flytta läge på kan jag tycka
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du något stort boomstativ eller?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> och det är den där typen av reflektorhållare jag också har
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Köpt en arm till ett stativ eller har du köpt komplett?
<Philip5> ingick ett enklare stativ
<Flygisoft> Är det vikt eller sandsäckar du har?
<Philip5> jag har vikt separat men det ingick inte
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah okej
<Philip5> Flygisoft:  när ska du ha stryk i CoH nästa gång då? ;)
<Flygisoft> Satt faktiskt precis och tänkte på det
<Flygisoft> Trodde klockan skulle vara runt 22, men var ju tydligen bara 19 :P
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ om en liten stund kanske?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> sitter och jiddar lite foto bara på annat ställe så om ett tag om du har tid/lust så kan du få pisk
<Flygisoft> Jajemen blir bra det
<Flygisoft> http://kaffebrus.com/nikon-vit-kaffemugg-limiterad-julutgava-1740.html
<Flygisoft> Haha, lite nördigt kanske
<Flygisoft> "OBS Går ej att använda som objektiv!"
<Flygisoft> Perfekt då vet vi det
<Philip5> hehe, jo jag har sett sådana
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Köra lite nu?
<Philip5> snart
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Flygisoft> Btw, dom hade märkt paketets värde med $10 för ljusmätaren, så blev ingen moms :)
<Flygisoft> Verkar ju som de flesta säljarna i kina ljuger om värdet
<maxjezy> bara skriva till dem att man vill ha tillbaka mellanskillnad
<Flygisoft> Vet inte om alla går med på det men
<Flygisoft> Har aldrig behövt betala någon moms så vet ej
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska bara hämta något att dricka... är du redo sedan då?
<Flygisoft> Jorå
<Flygisoft> Äter bulle just nu
<Philip5> bulle.....
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tryck i dig den då ;)
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Bara logga in på steam nu
<Flygisoft> är inne redan
<Philip5> ok, då loggar jag och drar igång ett lir
<Flygisoft> Haha vilket skämt
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> gick det bra?
<Philip5> precis som du tänkt dig?
<Philip5> :P
<Flygisoft> Haha ne
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Får nog träna lite mer mot botar och bli snabbare kanske
<Flygisoft> :P
<maxjezy> spelar ni med mus och tangenter eller?
<Flygisoft> Jo
<maxjezy> nu fungerar verkligen alla spel, har installerat 4 och alla fungerar
<maxjezy> varav 2 som jag köpt
<maxjezy> köpte ett billigt spel nu, they breathe
<maxjezy> steam är verkligen nice
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-14
<Philip5> Flygisoft: gråtit hela natten efter förlusten i CoH?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sitter du där och snyftar?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja något sånt :(
<Flygisoft> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QxrrremfwU
<Flygisoft> Haha den mössan
<Philip5> hehe, att man har klarat sig utan alla de där smarta kläderna ;P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: erkänn att det är du som är fotomodellen också ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha ja helt otroligt
<Flygisoft> Jodå
<Philip5> något får mig att tro att de inte kommer bli så långvariga med sitt lite väl nischade märke
<Flygisoft> Haha ne jag tror inte det
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Trodde dom var irroniska först
<Philip5> ja det såg så ut
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska du ha stryl i CoH nästa gång då? :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-15
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu idag kanske? :P
<Philip5> törs du? ;)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag sitter och velar om jag ska orka åka till rusta idag eller göra det imorgon. är så fruktansvärt trist väder ute så det känns mer lockande att bara vara inne och pyssla
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja det är riktigt tråkigt väder
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du kollat något mer på nya studioblixtar som du paratade om då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo jag har tittat på studioblixtar och vet nog vad jag skulle slå till på men det finns annat som har högre prio just nu
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad har du kollat på för roligt då?
<Philip5> studioblixt eller?
<Philip5> godox qt300 eller qt600
<Philip5> beror lite på vad jag tänker mig för styrka
<Philip5> en av varje kanske :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sugen på studioblixt istället för bara speedlights?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: http://www.godox.com/EN/Products_Studio_Flash_QT_Series.html
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Sen någon gång, lär fortsätta med speedlights ett tag så får man väl kombinera de två sen kanske :)
<Flygisoft> Ja godox har man ju sett en hel del av
<Flygisoft> kaffebrus säljer väl dom också?
<Philip5> tror inte kaffebrus säljer just QT-serien men andra godox. de kan ta hem vet jag men då är det billigare att beställa själv. visseligen får man då bytesrätt med kaffebrus om de går sönder så man slipper krångla med någon kinasäljare på ebay
<Flygisoft> Mjo kan nog vara så
<Flygisoft> QS var det kaffebrus hade
<Flygisoft> Går väl sätta YN triggern med Godox på varandra annars
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kollade du på fotbollen?
<Flygisoft> Nej det gjorde jag inte
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Såg på 22 Jump Street, var ju inte alls lika bra som första
<Philip5> har inte sett den men det kan jag tänka mig
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-16
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska du gömma dig ikväll också? hör enda hit hur du skakar av rädlsa... ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5 :O
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sitter du och darrar?
<Flygisoft> Jo lite :o
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så när ska du ha stryk då?
<Flygisoft> Om en stund kanske?
<Philip5> om du törs ;)
<Flygisoft> Jodå :P
<Flygisoft> Lär väl åka på pisk men
<Philip5> är du redo?
<Philip5> eller kröp du tillbaka och gömde dig under täcket? ;)
<Philip5> darrar av skräck :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Köra lite nu?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: japp
<Philip5> jag har kört ett spel med andra
<Philip5> fick en riktig noob i mitt team
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fast du kanske sprang och gömde dig igen? ;)
<Flygisoft> Sitter och leker i lightroom faktiskt
<Philip5> jasså du
<Philip5> men nu ska du spela CoH
<Flygisoft> Yes
<Flygisoft> Får fortsätta sen :P
<Philip5> ska jag starta ett lir?
<Flygisoft> Gör så
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> varför bygger du posts på de där punkerna?
<Flygisoft> Haha jadu
<Philip5> du tjäner inte så mycket på dem som på de som ger fuel eller munition
<Flygisoft> Kanske jag hinner dit
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> ska du ha revanch eller gav du upp?
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> Kör igen
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> då startar jag
<Flygisoft> Gör så
<Philip5> långsam tech jag körde
<Philip5> men du hade ju några överraskningar
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> AT och lätt pansar
<Philip5> msg
<Philip5> gick i trupp
<Philip5> tar sig
<Philip5> blev ju överraskad :D
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> det är kul att låta elden hagla över dig
<Flygisoft> Störd den där
<Philip5> nästan som din
<Philip5> fast min är lite tyckre men också mycket dyrare
<Flygisoft> Din tål ju så jävla mycket
<Philip5> jo min är ju en ombyggd tanl
<Flygisoft> mjo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Slog till på 1 års prenumeration av fotosidan magasin
<Philip5> kan det kanske vara värt
<Flygisoft> Ja man får ju se
<Philip5> man får väl lite mer grejer på deras sajt också
<Flygisoft> Ja jag vet inte riktigt vad det är men
<Philip5> stod det inte om du fick brons, silver eller guld medlemskap på fotosidan när du prenumererar?
<Philip5> http://www.fotosidan.se/membershop/magasin-extra.htm
<Philip5> eller köpte du den dyrare som bara är tidning?
<Philip5> när du kan köpa en billigare och brons? ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha jorå det stog, dock var det inget direkt jag brydde mig om, blogg och massa grejer jag inte kommer använda ändå :P
<Flygisoft> Var silver jag fick
<Flygisoft> Dock gick det på 399kr
<Philip5> då fick du ju bloggplats på fotosidan.... woohooo vad du ska fotoblogga nu :D
<Philip5> flygis blixtblogg :D
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Kan blogga om billiga köp utanför sverige
<Philip5> hur du beställer billigt från kina som är bättre än dyrt från sverige ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha jo
<Philip5> såg att scandinavian photo säljer yn-blixtar men bara yn-565ex som bästa tror jag. fattar inte varför de inte säljer den som du har
<Flygisoft> Jaså, vad kostade den då?
<Philip5> http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/produkt/1004879595/yongnuo-blixt-yn-565ex-till-nikon
<Philip5> ser nu att de säljer din också men priset var lite mer :O
<Philip5> http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/produkt/1007382306/yongnuo-blixt-yn-568ex-ii-till-nikon
<Philip5> du kanske ska börja importera och sälja med 500 kr påslag
<Flygisoft> Haha men dåligt
<Flygisoft> Dock är det där EX II, har inte den
<Flygisoft> Har ju 568 EX bara
<Flygisoft> Tvåan är väl master kontroller på?
<Flygisoft> http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/produkt/1006477142/lite-bowens-adapter-f246r-kamerablixt
<Flygisoft> Köpte dom för 150kr/st, och tror det till och med finns billigare
<Philip5> du ser... du ska importera och sälja vidare och göra grymma pengar
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vi kanske skulle starta en webbshop med importerade grejer
